# today



## LarryRB

today is 6-6-06 and the 30 mtg rate is 6.66


----------



## Doc

and at 7:06 this morning the time was 6:66  


What's it all mean?


----------



## Melensdad

As I drove to work at 6 am it was 66 degrees.



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> What's it all mean?



NOT A DAMN THING!


----------



## LarryRB

Doc said:
			
		

> and at 7:06 this morning the time was 6:66
> 
> 
> What's it all mean?


it's for those that are superstitious or stupidstitious,.
Today is the 6th day of the 6th month of the 6th year
of the new century, some say it's Satan's Day because
of the numerology, it's not, it's the anniversary of
the "D Day" invasion of Europe, the Liberation began
on this day in 1944, many of our Fathers participated
in this great war of liberation, thank God that they
did and were successful in defeating tyranny across
the globe, my thanks and respect to all who served in
the "Great Crusade".


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Shouldn't this be in the "jokes" section?


----------



## Mith

666, unlucky lady.....


----------



## bczoom

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in the "jokes" section?


I'm wondering the same.

Larry - It's your thread.  OK with you?

Brian


----------



## JayC

This 666 thing is really going to far. I received a book I had ordered yesterday about the German battleship Bismarck. It is published by Warner Books. You know what the address is? Take a wild guess, I dare ya.

666 Fifth Avenue
New York, NY 10103




I'm so sick of this 666 thing. It really isn't 6, 6, 6. Last I checked this was the year 2006 not the year 6. 6, 6,* 0*6 doesn't make 666. People will get wrapped up about the stupidest things. At least Hell is having a good time...

_http://www.hell2u.com_


----------

